# BMOQ Sept 24, 2012



## pthebeau (10 Aug 2012)

Hello Everyone,

Just wondering if there are any forum dwellers starting their military careers with me on Sept 24?  Thought I'd spark up the network early!


----------



## swonder25 (17 Aug 2012)

Question for you. What is your trade and your entry plan?


----------



## pthebeau (27 Aug 2012)

Pilot/DEO

Why do you ask?  Will you be attending BMQ/BMOQ?


----------



## carolynv11 (1 Sep 2012)

I'll be there! DEO LOG. Got my call yesterday! Swear in Sept 19th


----------



## PWN (1 Sep 2012)

Glad to hear they're still loading people on this course.
(fingers crossed)


----------



## Cecere85 (14 Sep 2012)

I'll be there. I was placed on it last Friday for DEO pilot.


----------



## SentryMAn (16 Sep 2012)

Congrats all!


----------



## Justin.D (19 Sep 2012)

I'll be there as well. 
CEOTP Pilot (AEAD program) 

Five days notice. Giddy up!


----------



## pthebeau (20 Sep 2012)

Justin.D said:
			
		

> I'll be there as well.
> CEOTP Pilot (AEAD program)
> 
> Five days notice. Giddy up!



Wow! Congrats! See you there!


----------

